# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Abastecimiento de agua a Burgos

## Jonasino

Esto si que es una carrera contra reloj:
http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...an/hidrologico

----------

frfmfrfm (26-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Siberia? NO, Burgos: Embalse de Arlanzón de donde se surtirán los depósitos.
Desde luego no creo que haga falta poner cubitos de hielo al vaso de agua.

Origen fotografía: Internet

----------

F. Lázaro (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (26-abr-2014),jlois (29-may-2014),Varanya (28-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Adjunto el link de un trabjo muy interesante sobre el abastecimiento de agua a Burgos
http://almez.pntic.mec.es/lbea0001/

----------

frfmfrfm (12-may-2014),jlois (29-may-2014),NoRegistrado (11-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

De donde se surte Burgos de agua potable
http://www.sierradelademanda.com/es/comarca/?iddoc=217

----------

jlois (29-may-2014),Los terrines (16-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Aguas de Burgos SA

----------


## Jonasino

Lo que se pretende:
http://www.europapress.es/castilla-y...214122810.html

----------

frfmfrfm (29-may-2014),jlois (29-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

> La tecnología facilitará la detección y reparación de averías, mejorará el control de la calidad del agua y permitirá la lectura a distancia de contadores 
>     Este proyecto, denominado SWING (Smart Water Innovation Network in the city of BurGos), forma parte de SmartWater4Europe, una investigación europea en la que participan 21 entidades, entre compañías del sector del agua, empresas tecnológicas, universidades y centros de investigación
> 
> ACCIONA Agua ha llegado a un acuerdo con Aguas de Burgos, empresa concesionaria del servicio de abastecimiento de agua de esta ciudad, para implantar un sistema de gestión de la red de suministro de agua potable que permitirá controlar de manera instantánea y remota la calidad del agua, el consumo de los contadores y el estado de la red. De esta forma, la ciudad de Burgos será pionera en incorporar el concepto de smart city al suministro de agua.
> 
> Para ello se integrarán, en una misma plataforma de software, las lecturas diarias de forma remota de los contadores de los usuarios, el Sistema de Información Geográfica (SIG), la información del telecontrol, algoritmos para la predicción de la demanda, un gran número de sensores para monitorizar la calidad del agua y el modelo matemático para predecir el comportamiento del sistema de abastecimiento, entre otras tecnologías;  éstas permitirán  desarrollar estrategias avanzadas de gestión del negocio.
> 
> El sistema de gestión estará gobernado por una plataforma de Business Intelligence que permitirá detectar en tiempo real cualquier avería, atasco o fuga y conocer el punto en que se produce, lo que reducirá el tiempo necesario hasta su localización y reparación.
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ligente-burgos

----------

REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Á.M: / Burgos - viernes, 18 de septiembre de 2015
> 
> Fomento y la CHD «han tardado cuatro meses» en decir que su opinión no era vinculante para dos obras de la Depuradora que ya no podrán ser pagadas con fondos europeos
> 
> 
> La burocracia cuesta dinero y esta vez lo van a pagar los burgaleses. Es la conclusión evidente del informe que la presidenta de Aguas de Burgos, Carolina Blasco, ha recibido esta semana sobre la marcha de dos obras multimillonarias: la ampliación de la Depuradora y el tendido de la nueva red de abastecimiento que incluye la construcción de unos nuevos depósitos en Cortes.
> Para el primer caso son necesarias dos obras complementarias (una línea de tratamiento de fangos y los nuevos accesos) que podían beneficiarse, al igual que el resto de la intervención, de una subvención del 70% proveniente de la Unión Europea. El coste previsto de ambas actuaciones asciende a 1,3 millones de euros, pero Aguas ha estado meses esperando a que el Ministerio de Fomento y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero evacuaran unos informes que, para más inri, se han basado en decir que no eran necesarios. Eso ha impedido licitar antes las obras, algo que no será posible hasta «noviembre», excediendo el plazo de ejecución válido para hacer buena la subvención, que es el 31 de diciembre. 
> «Han tardado más de cuatro meses para decirnos que no se requería ese trámite», resumió Blasco visiblemente contrariada. Ese dinero tendrá que salir ahora de la sociedad pública. O lo que es igual, de los recibos de los burgaleses. La parte buena es que la obra principal «va en plazo» y estará terminada «a 31 de diciembre», lo que permitiría hacer buena el resto de la subvención. Actualmente se ha certificado obra valorada en 25,3 millones, por lo que quedan otros 18,8 por invertir.
> 
> ...


Fuente:

----------


## perdiguera

Me da la impresión que la presidenta de aguas de Burgos está tirando balones fuera.
Una línea de fangos y unos accesos nuevos, que requieren expropiaciones, necesitan más de seis meses de plazo entre la publicación, la adjudicación y la finalización de las obras.
Con respecto al tema de los depósitos, parece que lo licitaron tarde o la obra ha ido muy lenta.
Conociendo, como conozco, la velocidad de actuación de las empresas suministradoras de agua a los ayuntamientos, porque las sufro contínuamente, no me puedo creer que ella no tenga ninguna culpa.

----------


## Jonasino

Estoy de acuerdo. perdiguera, lo que pasa es que si esto es así es para darle a alguien una patada en ....

----------


## Jonasino

El Ayuntamiento pide una prórroga que, de lograrse, permitiría ahorrar a las arcas públicas unos 6 millones de euros, aunque admite que afronta el trámite sin demasiado optimismo




> Lo hace sin tenerlas todas consigo, pero tiene que intentarlo. La Junta de Gobierno Local aprobó ayer trasladar al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente una solicitud de prórroga para los fondos europeos que financian las obras de los nuevos depósitos de Cortes  y el anillo de abastecimiento de la ciudad.
> La ejecución de estos trabajos se inició en junio de este año con un plazo de ejecución de 10 meses, así que ya era conocido que en ningún caso podrían terminar antes del 31 de diciembre marcado como fecha límite de la subvención de la UE, pero aun así el Consistorio tratará de convencer al Gobierno como gestor de los fondos de que el retraso en el inicio no ha sido responsabilidad suya.
> «No soy muy optimista pero siempre hay esperanza», tuvo que reconocer la concejala Carolina Blasco, quien pese a las cautelas defendió los argumentos municipales de que no ha habido falta de diligencia en la larguísima tramitación del proyecto, que se topó con cambios en el organigrama estatal (hasta la creación de la sociedad Acuaes) o la necesaria declaración de interés general de las obras.
> Según las estimaciones de Blasco, la diferencia entre que se conceda o se deniegue la prórroga serán unos 6 millones de euros. Si se acepta, el Ayuntamiento tendrá que pagar solo el 20% de los 21 millones por los que fue adjudicada (unos 4,2. Si no es así, la factura municipal ascenderá hasta el 50%.
> Por suerte, los trabajos de ampliación de la EDAR acabarán en dos meses y su rebaja permitirá destinar fondos europeos a obras complementarias como un nuevo acceso, el acondicionamiento de riberas, la mejora en la conexión con la línea de fangos.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...positos/cortes

----------

